# Emu Box



## K Pedals (Nov 7, 2019)

Finally got the emu box drilled....
And filed.... I think I’m gonna stick to standard drilling from now on...
no more squares for me


----------



## Barry (Nov 7, 2019)

Looks good!


----------



## K Pedals (Nov 7, 2019)

Barry said:


> Looks good!


Thanks man...
It took me over a hour...


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 7, 2019)

Looks nice and clean, much better than mine! I just used a larger step bit and kept make it wider and longer.


----------



## K Pedals (Nov 7, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> Looks nice and clean, much better than mine! I just used a larger step bit and kept make it wider and longer.


Well mine only went to 1/2” so I had no choice ...
I tried the easy way...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 7, 2019)

How about a square drill bit?


----------



## K Pedals (Nov 7, 2019)

Yeah if I plan on anymore squares I’ll definitely get one...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 7, 2019)

A friend of mine built a CNC machine from a kit.  It's controlled by an Arduino.  While it is intended to cut wood, it would be capable of machining these boxes.  We used it to mill out the well under the bridge of another friend's Strat so I could install a Schaller tremolo.


----------

